# Pendleton ebike battery water damage



## Jibberviki (29 Oct 2020)

Hi guys. I've never posted on a forum before, but thought I'd give it a go 😊
After about a year of owning my Pendleton ebike, the LED display on the battery gave up but still charged. Then after about another 6 months it charged intermittently and has now given up. When the battery was open I could see water damage inside. It is stored in a garage but have to cycle in the rain as I commute. I've noticed the sticker says 'avoid getting caught in the rain' Not easy if you're trying to get home! It seems its not fit for purpose if you can't cycle in the rain? I'm going to contact Halfords, even though the warenty is OOD in case thay recalled faulty ones. 
Has anyone else had any similar problems with water damage? 
Thank you


----------



## gbb (29 Oct 2020)

Were it mine and assuming you got nothing back from Halfords, personally I'd do the following (which I would do carefully and at my own risk...and probably outside)
Get a can of electrical cleaner and perhaps a toothbrush or similar and clean as much of that corrosion off as possible. Its possibly tracking across circuits which may be the root of the problem. If that improved anything, I'd then consider giving it a coat of the appropriate laquer.
That's my inquisitive nature, some based on limited experience with industrial PCBs, but playing with batteries requires care.


----------



## Milkfloat (29 Oct 2020)

It is certainly worth talking to Halfords, especially with regards to 'fit for purpose'. I cannot see how a cycling product can be 'fit for purpose' if it cannot handle standard British weather.


----------



## wafter (29 Oct 2020)

Milkfloat said:


> It is certainly worth talking to Halfords, especially with regards to 'fit for purpose'. I cannot see how a cycling product can be 'fit for purpose' if it cannot handle standard British weather.


This. First port of call Halfords, then if you get no joy (which I suspect you won't) citizen's advice or Trading Standards. 

For a transportation device that's potentially going to carry you many miles from home, the inability to handle getting caught in a shower sounds ridiculous IMO.


----------



## raleighnut (29 Oct 2020)

Most battery packs have a 2 year guarantee.


----------



## fossyant (29 Oct 2020)

Be careful. You don't want to short any lipo batteries. Halfords asap. Don't store that damaged battery in the house.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (29 Oct 2020)

I certainly agree with contacting Halford - 
and of you get no help from them go to Trading Standards or Citizen's advise
maybe even try a consumer advise TV show - that one with Angela Ripon and thingy and whatsit - ebikes are trendy so it would be a good look for them!


----------



## Jibberviki (29 Oct 2020)

gbb said:


> Were it mine and assuming you got nothing back from Halfords, personally I'd do the following (which I would do carefully and at my own risk...and probably outside)
> Get a can of electrical cleaner and perhaps a toothbrush or similar and clean as much of that corrosion off as possible. Its possibly tracking across circuits which may be the root of the problem. If that improved anything, I'd then consider giving it a coat of the appropriate laquer.
> That's my inquisitive nature, some based on limited experience with industrial PCBs, but playing with batteries requires care.


Thank you. I may well give that a go if I get no joy from Halfords.


----------



## Jibberviki (29 Oct 2020)

fossyant said:


> Be careful. You don't want to short any lipo batteries. Halfords asap. Don't store that damaged battery in the house.


Oh dear, OK thank you. I'll move it to the shed!


----------



## fossyant (29 Oct 2020)

Jibberviki said:


> Oh dear, OK thank you. I'll move it to the shed!



Make sure there is nothing that could catch fire.


----------



## midlife (29 Oct 2020)

Silly question, is there a seal you have broken to open it up, they might say you have invalidated the warranty?


----------



## Jibberviki (29 Oct 2020)

midlife said:


> Silly question, is there a seal you have broken to open it up, they might say you have invalidated the warranty?


Unfortunately it's outside of the warenty anyway. My partner has had the same with his Carrera battery. He put in in for repair with a specialist and found water had for into the battery, so when mine went, I thought I'd take a look.


----------



## dodgy (29 Oct 2020)

Jibberviki said:


> Oh dear, OK thank you. I'll move it to the shed!


----------



## Drago (29 Oct 2020)

If they warn you not to ride it in heavy rain, but you still did and then suffered a problem, I cant see how its the suppliers fault.

First thing I bought was a battery cover. Problem solved.


----------



## Jibberviki (30 Oct 2020)

Drago said:


> If they warn you not to ride it in heavy rain, but you still did and then suffered a problem, I cant see how its the suppliers fault.
> 
> First thing I bought was a battery cover. Problem solved.


It just said 'avoid being caught in the rain' I just find that a bit odd to put that on a bike and not supply a cover for it or even recommend buying one when they were selling it to me in store. I never noticed that text until it was too late and I've never owned a bike that can't get wet before so didn't think to check if I could or not. 
It's done now and just hope to warn others so they don't get caught out too.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (30 Oct 2020)

If they want to rely on that advise I would suggest taking it to court - there is no way they can sell a bike in this country and say you can't ride in in the rain

It is sold for a purpose - in this case as a transport device - so it has to be able to do what a reasonable person would expect it to be able to do with it

What are they suggesting you do if you use it to commute and it starts raining just before you clock off???


----------



## Drago (30 Oct 2020)

Jibberviki said:


> It just said 'avoid being caught in the rain' I just find that a bit odd to put that on a bike and not supply a cover for it or even recommend buying one when they were selling it to me in store. I never noticed that text until it was too late and I've never owned a bike that can't get wet before so didn't think to check if I could or not.
> It's done now and just hope to warn others so they don't get caught out too.


Good grief. Do they have to explain the consequences of every potential possible eventuality to you, and then have them run alongaide holding a brolly for you?



ebikeerwidnes said:


> If they want to rely on that advise I would suggest taking it to court - there is no way they can sell a bike in this country and say you can't ride in in the rain
> 
> It is sold for a purpose - in this case as a transport device - so it has to be able to do what a reasonable person would expect it to be able to do with it
> 
> What are they suggesting you do if you use it to commute and it starts raining just before you clock off???



Was it? Did the buyer specifically state they were purchasing it as a transport device, or did the seller explicitly state it was suitable for use as one? I doubt it, in which case theres no verbal or implied contract to enforce with respect to that mode of usage. The gent freely admits that the item was labelled with a warning to avoid the wet stuff and he didn't notice it. Buyer freely admits he failed to conduct due dilligence, case closed m'lud.

Water ingress can be an issue on any make and model of ebike - go read the problem pages of the ebike forums to see the truth of that one. If purchasing an electrical device for use in wet weather is important to a buyer, then youd think the buyer would check the suitability such a device before getting their wallet out. I didnt even buy my ebike, it was a gift, butnI knew this could be a problem so straight awsy obtained a battery cover and took my own steps to waterproof the control panel. 

They need a little more thought than a regular bicycle to be suitable for all westher usage. Thats the unavoidable bottom line.


----------



## Jibberviki (30 Oct 2020)

Drago said:


> Good grief. Do they have to explain the consequences of every potential possible eventuality to you, and then have them run alongaide holding a brolly for you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For goodness sake, did this post really warrant such rudeness!
I merely bought a bike to commute to work. At no point did I think to ask it the blooming thing was waterproof!! So clearly I'm an idiot and deserve to be ridiculed in a forum. 
Thank you to all those with helpful advice and I hope I may of helped others realise they also need to ask if the bike is waterproof before buying it. 
I'm probably more of a gentleman than you are and I'm female!!!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (30 Oct 2020)

I think that it doesn't matter what you put in a user guide or instruction book anything sold in a shop is expected to perform and functions a reasonable person would expect it to be able to do

Hence a bike should be able to cope with normal conditions in which a bike could be ridden
NOT extremes of riding such as full on down hill runs - unless it is advertised as being able to do this
and if a top pro buy a basic Carrera from Halfords they can't moan that the transmission breaks due to his power
but if a normal person ride the bike on a normal variety of roads at normal speed in normal weathers - then the bike has to be capable of coping


saying 'don't get caught in the rain' is just not acceptable - unless the bike is CLEARLY labelled at the time of purchase of being intended as being for use in dry weather only

That's how I think the consumer law in the UK works - any lawyers on here that have knowledge based on actual facts - rather than my thoughts based on memories from Martin Lewis and Angela Rippon????


----------



## Jibberviki (30 Oct 2020)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> I think that it doesn't matter what you put in a user guide or instruction book anything sold in a shop is expected to perform and functions a reasonable person would expect it to be able to do
> 
> Hence a bike should be able to cope with normal conditions in which a bike could be ridden
> NOT extremes of riding such as full on down hill runs - unless it is advertised as being able to do this
> ...


Thank you. I didn't think it was unreasonable to occasionally ride in the rain 😅 and there are no covers for that type of battery either.


----------



## raleighnut (31 Oct 2020)

Jibberviki said:


> Thank you. I didn't think it was unreasonable to occasionally ride in the rain 😅 and there are no covers for that type of battery either.


I was out yesterday on my trike and it 'hissed' it down, what should I have done, 

The battery pack should be 'rainproof' at least


----------



## fossyant (31 Oct 2020)

Drago said:


> Good grief. Do they have to explain the consequences of every potential possible eventuality to you, and then have them run alongaide holding a brolly for you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why so damned rude.

Fark getting an electric bike if it can't get wet. The battery should not be letting in water. Massive fire risk if the terminals short.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (31 Oct 2020)

I saw a 'teardown' video yesterday of several Bosch batteries - and a few others
They are all sealed to hell and back to make them as waterproof as possible 
They should cope with rain - but would have a problem if you immerse the bike+battery in a canal


----------



## Pale Rider (31 Oct 2020)

Bosch, with typical German caution, describe their system as 'splash proof'.

As many forum members can testify from CC group rides, I've ridden my Bosch ebike in some very heavy downpours without it missing a beat.

I also submerged the motor to above bottom bracket level in an unexpectedly deep ford.

On that occasion I was expecting it to go pop, but it was still running fine two years later when I sold the bike.

As regards the OP, it seems she garaged the bike immediately on returning home.

Unfortunately, a wet bike in an unheated garage is a condensation generator, so that is the likely cause of the corroded battery.

The motor would have been OK, so with the benefit of hindsight bringing the battery into the house would have likely prevented the problem.

Quality also comes into it.

The Bosch system looks dear compared to cheap Chinese hub motors and batteries, but it appears you get you pay for.


----------



## Jibberviki (31 Oct 2020)

Thank you. The bike is stored in the garage but I always remove the battery so it is stored indoors, even at work. The only time I don't take it off is shopping or popping in a pub or restaurant. 
My partner found a cover for his Carrera battery but I can't see one for a rear carrier one 😔


----------



## Pale Rider (31 Oct 2020)

Jibberviki said:


> Thank you. The bike is stored in the garage but I always remove the battery so it is stored indoors, even at work. The only time I don't take it off is shopping or popping in a pub or restaurant.
> My partner found a cover for his Carrera battery but I can't see one for a rear carrier one 😔



I'm not convinced a cover would help a great deal.

It may even promote condensation by trapping moisture between it and the battery.

As a commuter, you are getting regular use out of your ebike.

Might be worth thinking about an upgrade to a Bosch or other crank drive bike.

It would be a shame to buy one of those and leave it gathering dust in the garage, but you wouldn't be doing that.


----------



## gbb (31 Oct 2020)

What model of bike / motor are we talking about ?
Reading up post, it seems the Bosch system is quite capable of dealing with the wet, certainly my Suntour system states in the manual it is completely waterproof (but also states you shouldn't get it intentionally wet) and even in that there should be some user caution, wear and tear, age etc may deteriorate seals.
Itd be interesting to see what OPs manufacturers instructions say rather than ours.

Edited to add, Pendleton of course, I will see what their instructions state.

Edited further, re-reading, I see the bike is just over a year old. I think the warranty on my Carerra is 2 years for the transmission (motor, battery and controller).. does the Pendleton have a similar warranty ?


----------



## sheddy (31 Oct 2020)

Advice for Giant ebikes: never jet wash your bike.


----------



## Mike_P (1 Nov 2020)

sheddy said:


> Advice for Giant ebikes: never jet wash your bike.


Goes for the electrical bits of any ebike.
Giants own commentary;
Our batteries are fully cased and waterproof, however, avoid using a jetwash as they can force open gaps and let water seep in. In fact, we strongly recommend never using a jet wash on any part of an electric bike, just in case!


----------



## Chet Spiker (13 Mar 2021)

Just wondering what the outcome of this was - any luck with Halfords? Also, looking at the pictures I'd say the pin next to "J1" looks dry-jointed.


----------



## CXRAndy (13 Mar 2021)

When I built my wife's ebike, I noticed that the battery wasnt very well sealed nor the display gave me confidence to withstand a downpour.

She carries a couple plastic shopping bags, elastic bands to cover in case of rain. I may split the battery cover and apply sealant to any weak areas. Display just cover up


----------

